# عندك صداع من الجوال \ حل التخلص من الاشعاعات



## لؤلؤ أسود (8 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​

*حياتنا الحالية مانقدر نستغى عن الجوال او الكمبيوتر او لابتوب المايكرويف وغيرها*​ 
*لكن الحقيقة والواقع ان لهذه الاجهزة اشعة تؤثر فينا*
*

انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.

*
*(تجربة واقعية لسلق بيض بالجوال )*​ 
*فقد تمكن صحافيان روسيان من سلق بيضة عمليا أمام عدد من زملائهم ليؤكدوا بذلك أن إشعاعات الجوالات خطر محدق برؤوس الجميع .*
*الصحافيان الروسيان : فلاديمير لاجوفسكي وأندريه موسينكو - واللذان كتبا موضوعا عن أضرار الجوال - قاما بهذه التجربة الغريبة عن طريق جهازي الجوال الخاصين بهما *​ 
*.

انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.

*
*وقد قاما بعمل «ميكروويف» مبسط ووضعا جوالا على كل جانب من جوانب البيضة ، ومن ثم قاما بتشغيل تسجيل صوت وتم الاتصال من أحد الهواتف للآخر، واستمر الخط مفتوحا بين الجهازين والبيضة بينهما .*
*

*​ 

*وخلال خمس وعشرين دقيقة إذا بالبيضة دافئة ..*
*وبعد مرور أربعين دقيقة إذا بها ساخنة ..*
*أما بعد ساعة وخمس دقائق فقد أصبحت مسلوقة تماما ..*
*

*
*وعلق الصحافيان عقب هذه التجربة المثيرة بقولهما : " إن طهي البيض بالجوال ممكن ، والأهم من ذلك هو : كيف يمكن أن يتحمل المخ هذا الطهي لو تحدث الشخص ساعتين متواصلتين ؟ " .*​ 
*لذلك وفرت هذا المنتج :*​ 
*

انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.

*​ 
*(لاحظي الارقام بالصور )*
*

*
*

*
*

*​ 
*طريقة الاستخدام :*
*

انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.

*​ 
*....................*
*ايضا وفرت منتج اخر يكون من بره للشكل والحمايه :*​ 
*

*​ 
*

انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.

*​ 
*

انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.

*​ 
*بشكل اوضح*
*

انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.

*​ 
*الحجم باليد :*​ 
*

*
*طريقة التركيب:*​ 
*

انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.

*​ 
*الدفع تحويل حساب*
*الشحن عن طريق الما اكسبرس توصيل لباب بيتك ب 30 - 35 ريال حسب المنطقة*
*او عن طريق ارمكيس*
*نهائيا مااتعامل مع زاجل الرجاء عدم الاحراج*

*الكلمة الطيبة صدقة وحياكم الرحمن *​


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (8 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عندك صداع من الجوال \ حل التخلص من الاشعاعات*

YouTube - CY2000 -Anti-Radiation & Battery Salvage Sticker.flv


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: عندك صداع من الجوال \ حل التخلص من الاشعاعات*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUGMEJQ3TKM&feature=related


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (1 فبراير 2012)

*رد: عندك صداع من الجوال \ حل التخلص من الاشعاعات*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## tjarksa (1 فبراير 2012)

*رد: عندك صداع من الجوال \ حل التخلص من الاشعاعات*

الله يوفقك يارب .


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (4 فبراير 2012)

*رد: عندك صداع من الجوال \ حل التخلص من الاشعاعات*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

